# sore breasts??



## MissKM

hiya ladies, i was wondering if i could ask a quick question...

for the past 3weeks or so my boobs have been really tender, very hard and i guess quite swollen.

does anyone know why this is?

:flower: xx


----------



## anniepie

Hey MissKM

Just trying to think back to some previous posts of your...are you using withdrawl method or BCP- I can't remember- I know you've said previously, but I can't remember...

If withdrawl...have you taken a HPT??

If BCP- I randomly started getting hugely painful breasts (which also grew a cup size!), stomach cramps, nausea, bad skin etc (all the symptoms of pregnancy actually!) about 2 months ago. After 5 HPTs, I know I'm not pg (really thought I was, and actually how I came across B&B!), and can only put it down to new side effects of my BCP which I've been on for over a year...

Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## MissKM

hiya, sorry i probably should have put a bit more info in.

im on the mini pill....cerazette and have been for nearly two years, ive never had any symptoms on it apart from some bleeding when i 1st started taking it.

about two months ago i did come off the pill for about a week and after going back on it i bled for a little while and then i was fine again. recently though my boobs are just so sore even to the touch, im struggling to believe it could be an effect of coming off the pill and going back on it as it was such a long time ago now. the feel like rocks (seriously) and look like they have grew considerably.

i took a test on thurs to make sure which was negative and otherwise feel generally ok...apart from that i think im coming down with a cold 

im just a little confused, ive never really suffered much from sore boobs xx


----------



## odd_socks

*i used to get sore breasts when i was on the pill, now im off it i tend to get it between O and AF arrives.*


----------



## MissKM

see i never even got sore breasts when i wasnt on the pill, some of my friends got really tender breasts around AF but i never did :wacko:


----------



## odd_socks

*i dont know maybe uve had a change in hormone levels as u stopped the pill and restarted it? not too sure x*


----------



## MissKM

i really wish it was easier to understand my own body sometimes :haha: x


----------



## odd_socks

*totally agree there  x*


----------



## Aprilshowers

When I get PMS my breasts get really sore and tender. Sometimes the nipples get very hard (not for sexual reasons) and it feels like my breasts are freezing and swollen. My doc said it's a pms symptom which can occur anytime between ovulation and your AF.


----------



## anniepie

Ah yes, of course- I remember now from previous discussions. I'm also on the mini pill (micronor at the mo, but previously cerazette). I hadn't had any symptoms at all whilst on micronor (and just headaches on cerazette), and haven't been bleeding either. I've not experienced any breast tenderness or anything. All until 2 months ago when my boobs went SO so painful, and all the other symptoms I mentioned above. I've not taken a break from it or anything. Apparently that can just happen. It's mainly my boobs that have been the 'problem'. For the first month or so they were so painful that I would cry out if OH tried to touch them. I really was in that much pain! Over the following weeks the pain was on and off. Now they're just fairly tender, firm, still larger etc etc.

So sounds pretty similar to what you're experiencing...

It's miserable isn't it. I've just started taking evening primrose oil as apparently that can help (but can take up to 3 months to help). If that doesn't help I'm going to see about changing to another pill I think. I know something similar happened a few years back when I was on the combined pill- all was fine for a year and then bam- I started getting breakthrough bleeding and cramping. Apparently your body can just alter the way it reacts to a pill after youve been on it for a while. Changing onto another pill solved that problem for me.

Hope you get it sorted...

xxx


----------



## MissKM

its just awful, i usually sleep on my stomach as well which at the moment is proving impossible :( even my nipples are sore to the touch.

i hope its not the pill causing it cause i dont really want to change from cerazette, its been great for me in the past. 

looking it u on the internet ive only found two main causes, being hormonal fluctuations which is quite possible and pregnancy but i find it hard to believe that i could be pregnant...1) cause ive already had a negative test and 2) cause ive had a few scares in the past which have always turned out with a negative test.

i might see about evening primrose oil...thanks for your help xx


----------



## anniepie

I know that feeling- I usually sleep on my stomach too, but couldn't from the pain.

Stick with it girl- as I say, while they're still painful, mine have really eased off to the point I can cope. A few weeks back I was literally in tears with it all.

xxx


----------



## Aprilshowers

You know what's great is starflower oil capsules. They really helped me with symptoms of pms.


----------



## immimx

i had this last month, was due to the pill id been on for 8 months suddenly causing it! i think the reason why was because i didnt take them at the same time everyday, so cause my hormones to get a bit messed up.

you should pop to the docs just incase though, you might not need to change the pill but there could be soemthing else you could do/take?

x


----------

